# Windows Lizenz läuft ab?



## Farstar (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe heute die Meldung bekommen, dass in einer Woche meine Windows Vista Linzenz abläuft und ich mir alle Daten sichern soll!?
Verstehe ich nicht, weil ich habe Windows telefonisch aktiviert und es steht auch in der Info (Arbeitsplatz-rechtsklick >> Eigenschaften) das Windows erfolgreich aktiviert wurde!

Was bedeutet nun diese Meldung?

Ich benutze Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit


Viele Grüße


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juni 2008)

Kundensupport anrufen, nachfragen, möglicherweise auch übelst die Frau am Hörer beleidigen; Vorraussetzung du besitzt (im Sinne von Kaufen) Windows Vista 64bit. 

Alles andere scheint mir, gerade in Anbetracht der kurzen Zeit als, nicht erfolgsversprechend.


----------



## Eredon (17. Juni 2008)

Die Bedeutung sollte klar sein, die Lizenz läuft eben ab. Bist du sicher das die Aktivierung erfolgreich gewesen ist ? Kannst du mal einen Screenshot machen von der Meldung ?


----------



## Farstar (17. Juni 2008)

also definitiv habe ich Windows Vista Orginal!!! Diese Software habe ich bei www.future-x.de damals gekauft und beziehe auch Windows Updats und diese hat auch Windows Genuine Zertifikate! Also alles in allem - gekauft und Orginal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das Fensterchen noch mal erscheint, mache ich davon einen Screenshot!
In der System Info steht: Windows ist aktiv und darunter steht die Produkt ID: 12345-OEM-1234567-12345
Weisteres kann ich nur noch den Product Key ändern, aber wieso, weil da ist mein Aktiver Key schon!

Also deshalb frage ich ja, wieso ich nun ein Fensterchen bekomme mit der Lizenz Meldung, wenn mein Windows aktiv ist!?


----------



## poTTo (17. Juni 2008)

Evtl. mal neue oder zusätzliche Hardware verbaut ? Dann will dein Winni nämlich ne neue aktivierung. Aber wie Noxiel schon geschrieben hat. Ruf einfach mal im Support von M$ an!


----------



## Berndor (21. Juni 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Evtl. mal neue oder zusätzliche Hardware verbaut ? Dann will dein Winni nämlich ne neue aktivierung. Aber wie Noxiel schon geschrieben hat. Ruf einfach mal im Support von M$ an!



Den Microsoft-Support kannst Du aber nur anrufen, wenn Du eine Vollversion hast. Bei Systembuilder- oder OEM-Varianten verweisen die Dich an den PC-Hersteller, daher ja auch der Preisunterschied der Windows-Versionen.
Das heißt, wenn Du Dir den PC selbst zusammengebaut hast, mußt Du Dir leider selbst helfen.

Hast Du einen korrekt verpackten Datenträger erhalten ? Es kann nämlich sonst auch sein, daß Dein Key schon einmal verwendet wurde.


----------



## CroWeD (21. Juni 2008)

Wahrscheinlich has du in den letzten Tagen Service Pack 1 Installiert. Deinstalliere es bitte. Wenn das nicht der Fall sein sollte Installiere SP1 =) Klingt komisch is aber so.

mfg


----------



## Sov (21. Juni 2008)

wenn du ne recht alte sp1 version hast deinstallieren->neue saugen->installieren->weg is die meldung mit der lizenz


----------



## poTTo (21. Juni 2008)

schön zu sehen wie mache Leute postings sammeln indem sie den Vorposter einfach "zitieren" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE: Sag mal bescheid obs mit nem neuen SP1 geklappt hat oder ob der M§ Support etwas dazu zum Besten gegeben hat !


----------



## Alaxabias (22. Juni 2008)

Windows Vista läuft automatisch mit SP2 zusammen, ohne gehts garnicht.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das der Threadersteller sich einen PC zusammen gebastelt hat, da
bei einen Komplettsystem Er nicht registrieren muss da dieses von der Firma des PCs gemacht wird.
Wenn der TE also das Original hat kann es schon etwas dauern bis es aktiviert wird.
Aber warum telefonisch? Per Internet gehts schneller und sofort.

Für mich klingt es nach ner Vista Kopie und wenn der TE zulange wartet wird er bald sein
PC mit Vista nicht mehr starten können = Neu installieren.

Im richtigen üblen Fall ist die Firma schuld wo du das "Original" her hast.
Wer weis, vielleicht haben die diese "Kopie" ja öfters verscherbelt.
Informiere dich nochmal @ TE...

...wie gesagt, nur Original ist Legal...Mama,wie oft noch singen? xD


----------



## CroWeD (22. Juni 2008)

Alaxabias schrieb:


> Windows Vista läuft automatisch mit SP2 zusammen, ohne gehts garnicht.
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das der Threadersteller sich einen PC zusammen gebastelt hat, da
> bei einen Komplettsystem Er nicht registrieren muss da dieses von der Firma des PCs gemacht wird.
> Wenn der TE also das Original hat kann es schon etwas dauern bis es aktiviert wird.
> ...



Totaler Blödsinn echt......

Bevor du sowas das nächtste mal von dir gibs Google dieses Problem doch einfach mal ich kann dir schwören das du das gleiche Problem mindestens 500 mal wiederfindest.

mfg


----------



## Alaxabias (22. Juni 2008)

Wo ist es da Blödsinn?
Es ist nunmal fakt das Vista SP2 beeinhaltet. Wer was anderes sagt hat keine Ahnung.
Und selbst wenn es 500 threads dazu gibt,das zeigt mir doch nur wieviele Unwissende es gibt.

Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung bzw ich bleibe bei meinen Fachwissen!

Gruss

Ps.: Meine Antwort bezog sich auf Aussagen wegen SP1, nur zur Info


----------



## Oxilitor (22. Juni 2008)

Es gibt kein zweites Service Pack für Windows Vista. Und zur telefonischen Aktivierung: Die muss ich mittlerweile auch benutzen, da ich mein System wohl zu oft neu aufgesetzt habe.


----------



## LoLTroll (22. Juni 2008)

Alaxabias schrieb:


> Wo ist es da Blödsinn?
> Es ist nunmal fakt das Vista SP2 beeinhaltet. Wer was anderes sagt hat keine Ahnung.
> Und selbst wenn es 500 threads dazu gibt,das zeigt mir doch nur wieviele Unwissende es gibt.
> 
> ...



hehe, Du hast ein SP2 für Vista? wieso hat mir das niemand gesagt? Wie schaffen sie es 2 SPs innerhalb von ein paar Monaten raus zu hauen wo sie zum ersten fast 1 Jahr gebraucht haben? 

Sry, aber mit der SP2 Argumentation hast du dich extrem unglaubwürdig gemacht...


----------



## Farstar (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Danke euch für die vielen Antworten

Also, bis jetzt ist diese Meldung nicht mehr erschienen! Neue Hardware ist nicht dazu gekommen, außer einer neuen Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Support konnte mir leider keine Unterstützung bieten, weil ich eine OEM Version habe, aber das hatte hier schon jemand erwähnt. Inoffiziel sagte mir die Kundenbetreuerin noch leise ins Telefon, dass ich den Key ein zweites mal eingeben soll!
Ich hoffe das hat nun geholfen, aber mal abwarten ... laut dieser Meldung hätte mein Windows noch 10 Tage zu leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alaxabias (22. Juni 2008)

Unglaubwürdig kaum,nur Unwissend und selbst nicht richtig gelesen.

Ich war gestern im Gedanken noch bei Windows XP und hab so einiges durcheinander gehaun.
Jetzt raff ich erstmal worum es überhaupt geht, dafür möchte ich mich erstmal entschuldigen.

Trotzdem (ja sry,aber da bleib ich bei) ist es doch schon komisch,das ein aktiviertes System bei Microsoft nicht ankommt und der TE nun die Anzeige bekommt das seine Lizenz abläuft.
Entweder ist dies wirklich nur nee Kopie oder Vista ist auf Deutsch gesagt einfach nur scheisse.

Gruss

Ps.: Auch wenn SP1 von VISTA (ja jetzt hab ichs kapiert xD) fehlerhaft ist,was hat es Bitteschön mit der Lizenz zu tun? Okay es könnte Fehlerhaft angezeigt werden,kann schon sein...aber wenn nicht? Was ist wenn der arme TE ende dieser Woche Neu installieren muss weil wirklich die Lizenz schonmal genutzt wurde? Was dann?
Grad was Lizenzen betrifft macht Microsoft so gut wie keine Fehler.


----------



## CroWeD (22. Juni 2008)

Alaxabias schrieb:


> Unglaubwürdig kaum,nur Unwissend und selbst nicht richtig gelesen.
> 
> Ich war gestern im Gedanken noch bei Windows XP und hab so einiges durcheinander gehaun.
> Jetzt raff ich erstmal worum es überhaupt geht, dafür möchte ich mich erstmal entschuldigen.
> ...



Gut, besser Spät merken als nie =)

Ob Vista "Scheiße" ist oder nicht da gehen die Meinungen vorbei ( bin selber nicht von Vista begeistert ).

Die Sache mit den SP2 ( was sich jetzt auf XP bezieht ) has du Trotz alledem nicht Recht. XP gibt es in mehreren Ausführungen.
Windows XP Pro 32 Bit:

XP Ohne SP - 2000
XP SP1 - 2002
XP SP2 - 2004
Ob es auch eine Version bezüglich SP3 gibt weis ich nicht, gehe ich aber nicht von aus.

Ich habe selbst noch die Version vom Jahr 2002 hier.

mfg


----------



## Farstar (22. Juni 2008)

Aaahh redet man vom Teufel ..... 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist diese Meldung die ich bekommen habe! Noch 8 Tage bis zum Shout Down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was ist das nur, was kann das verursachen? *hilfe*


----------



## CroWeD (22. Juni 2008)

Gothron schrieb:


> Aaahh redet man vom Teufel .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has du mein Tip verfolgt ? SP1 installiert/deinstalliert ?


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Kann es sein das dein ServicePack 1 noch eine Beta-Version war? Das würde erklären, warum das jetzt abläuft.


----------



## Defcon 1 (22. Juni 2008)

wäre der link http://support.microsoft.com/kb/935791/EN-US/


----------



## Farstar (22. Juni 2008)

Defcon schrieb:


> wäre der link http://support.microsoft.com/kb/935791/EN-US/


habe es mir bei dieser Adresse von einem Monat runtergeladen! Ist das faalsch? Im Windowsupdate stand nichts von Vista SP1!?


----------



## CroWeD (22. Juni 2008)

Gothron schrieb:


> habe es mir bei dieser Adresse von einem Monat runtergeladen! Ist das faalsch? Im Windowsupdate stand nichts von Vista SP1!?



Wird auch nichts stehen glaubig, kenne mich mit Vista nicht ganz so aus da ich es auch nicht habe. Lade es dir erneut und Installiere es.

mfg


----------



## Topsecret (22. Juni 2008)

Alaxabias schrieb:


> Wo ist es da Blödsinn?
> Es ist nunmal fakt das Vista SP2 beeinhaltet. Wer was anderes sagt hat keine Ahnung.
> Und selbst wenn es 500 threads dazu gibt,das zeigt mir doch nur wieviele Unwissende es gibt.
> 
> ...



Zuviel Computerbild gelesen, oder dein Fachwissen angesoffen ??
Es gibt zwei Versionen auf dem Markt, die Vista's ohne SP und die neuen Versionen mit integriertem SP1.
Wenn unser Kollege die erste Version hat, kann SP1 installieren bzw. de- und neuinstallieren eventuell helfen.
Wie du jetzt auf SP2 komst ist mir echt schleierhaft, wenn SP2 in SP1 integriert wäre, würde ja die näächste Version SP3 bedeuten, wäre alles etwas sinnlos, meinste nicht ??
So Fachmänner wie du, sorgen dafür dass Kunden bei mir rein kommen und sich über den Fachmann beschweren, weil plötzlich deren Drucker als Reißwolf fungieren und das CD-Laufwerk plötzlich Pizzas ausspuckt.

So long


----------



## LoLTroll (22. Juni 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Zuviel Computerbild gelesen, oder dein Fachwissen angesoffen ??
> Es gibt zwei Versionen auf dem Markt, die Vista's ohne SP und die neuen Versionen mit integriertem SP1.
> Wenn unser Kollege die erste Version hat, kann SP1 installieren bzw. de- und neuinstallieren eventuell helfen.
> Wie du jetzt auf SP2 komst ist mir echt schleierhaft, wenn SP2 in SP1 integriert wäre, würde ja die näächste Version SP3 bedeuten, wäre alles etwas sinnlos, meinste nicht ??
> ...



du hättest auch den Thread weiterlesen können...da hat er sich schon entschuldigt, dass er eigentlich bei XP war...

wenn man rummault sollte man auch erst ALLES lesen...


----------



## Topsecret (22. Juni 2008)

Hab vieleicht nicht alles gelesen, aber unser Fachmann hat ja dann wohl noch nichtmal den Anfang gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Juni 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Hab vieleicht nicht alles gelesen, aber unser Fachmann hat ja dann wohl noch nichtmal den Anfang gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist jetzt auch keine Entschuldigung^^


----------



## CroWeD (22. Juni 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Hab vieleicht nicht alles gelesen, aber unser Fachmann hat ja dann wohl noch nichtmal den Anfang gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist es ^^ Lieber Mr. Gates, menschen machen Fehler. Und selbst wenn Leute in dein Laden kommen mit ( für dich Idiotischen ) Problemen has du dafür zu Sorgen denen das Richtig zu erklären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Farstar (22. Juni 2008)

ok, dann heißt es für mich wohl oder übel alles formatieren.... na toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CroWeD (22. Juni 2008)

Gothron schrieb:


> ok, dann heißt es für mich wohl oder übel alles formatieren.... na toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgentwie habe ich das gefühl du Ignorierst meine Post's


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Juni 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Irgentwie habe ich das gefühl du Ignorierst meine Post's


Geht mir auch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (23. Juni 2008)

Gothron schrieb:


> ok, dann heißt es für mich wohl oder übel alles formatieren.... na toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




eigentlich sollst du das SP1 nochmal sauber deinst. /  installieren bevor du deine Maschine neu aufsetzt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defcon 1 (23. Juni 2008)

jo nimm den link http://support.microsoft.com/kb/935791/EN-US/


----------



## Farstar (23. Juni 2008)

ok!
Ich habe SP1 x64 bei der oben aufgeführten Quelle runtergeladen und noch mal installiert! Ich stelle jetzt fest das der Hinweis unten rechts _Sicherungskopie Build 6001_ nicht mehr da steht. Keine Ahnung ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber auf jedenfall steht im System (Arbeitsplatz - Rechtsklick - Eigenschaften) Service Pack 1 installiert ist!

Ich hoffe nun sehr das sich das nun erledigt hat!! *Daumendrück*


----------



## CroWeD (23. Juni 2008)

Gothron schrieb:


> ok!
> Ich habe SP1 x64 bei der oben aufgeführten Quelle runtergeladen und noch mal installiert! Ich stelle jetzt fest das der Hinweis unten rechts _Sicherungskopie Build 6001_ nicht mehr da steht. Keine Ahnung ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist
> 
> 
> ...



Das habe ich dir schon auf der 1. Seite vorgeschlagen.....solangsam bekomme ich Angst das man meine Post's nicht sieht =(

mfg


----------



## Dr. Bob (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo

@TE: Du hast vielleicht vergessen ei der Installation den Systems deinen CD Key einzugegeben (an alle XP NUtzer und gleichzeitige Vista Experten: Ja es geht, denn mann darf Vista bis zu 30 (?) Tage kostenlos testen, dann muss ein Key installiert werden.) Wenn du im Lizenzschirm deinen Key eingibts wird sich Vista automatisch aktivieren, mit deinem Key. SO viel ich sehen kann, befindest du dich m Moment noch in der Testphase. Sollte ich falsch liegen, tut es mir leid, dass ich dich belästigt habe.

Gruß
Dr. Bob


----------



## poTTo (1. Juli 2008)

Dr. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @TE: Du hast vielleicht vergessen ei der Installation den Systems deinen CD Key einzugegeben (an alle XP NUtzer und gleichzeitige Vista Experten: Ja es geht, denn mann darf Vista bis zu 30 (?) Tage kostenlos testen, dann muss ein Key installiert werden.) Wenn du im Lizenzschirm deinen Key eingibts wird sich Vista automatisch aktivieren, mit deinem Key. SO viel ich sehen kann, befindest du dich m Moment noch in der Testphase. Sollte ich falsch liegen, tut es mir leid, dass ich dich belästigt habe.
> 
> ...



Les mal sein *erstes* Posting. Da schreibt er das er Vista tel. aktiviert hat. Und auch das es so in den Systemeigenschaften ebenfalls steht. Ergo ist da nichts mit "Testphase". Aber der TE könnte und mal schreiben was nun ist, weil ist ja nun wieder fast 10Tage her ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. Bob (1. Juli 2008)

Auch Testversionen kann man Internet/Telefon "aktivieren", halt nur für entsprechende Zeiträume


----------

